# Snow plow for '93 YJ Wrangler



## mechdc (Sep 9, 2008)

I need advice on the best Snow Plow option for my '93 YJ Wrangler.

I don't need anything too sophisticated, but I don't need Micky Mouse either.

Any help in this area would be really appreciated.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

22 Series Snoway
http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/viewSeries/type/Plow/cat/11


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

One of the small 6 foot and sumthin fisher minute mounts. Idk if they still make them but you can get them used


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

snowsport! It works... And at <$1300-1500 cant be beat. Oh and if you can weld you can make an lift for it.

C.


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

I run a Meyer ST 7.0. Seems to be of a heavy duty construction and works great.


----------



## superiorsnowrem (Dec 10, 2004)

theres snow in california. I have a newer snow way with a yj mount I am willing to sell.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

drive pro meyers 7.0 ft dont get a snoway


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

How much do you plan on plowing?


----------



## mikemcp (Oct 2, 2008)

*Need a mount*

I have a YJ, and cant find a sno way mount. Should I look at a different plow?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Mike I dont mean to be an A** but I AM...

WHAT F___ good is a plow if you cant mount it:yow!:??? If you cant find a mount then you Better find a plow that you can mount. 

OR
When it snows you can go outside and look at the plow..... then look at the Jeep without a plow mount, then go back inside where it's warm and have another  .


----------



## mikemcp (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, plowmeister, it wont snow here for at least a month or so. I was asking the question in hopes of getting suggestions as to where i could find an old mount. Or, if they are very rare, should I maybe look towards a different brand that is more common. I didnt ask for your smart comments, I was asking for honest advice from people in the industry. Keep your nonsense to yourself if thats all you have to offer


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have plenty to offer So... you want to know where you might find or get a lead as too where to find a mount?


----------



## mikemcp (Oct 2, 2008)

"I was asking the question in hopes of getting suggestions as to where i could find an old mount."


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Snoway is a sponsor of Plowsite, have you asked Snoway (not a dealer but the manufacturer). I know its hard to find a Fisher mount for the YJ. That frame was last made in 1995, 14 years ago.

craigslist.com? around hear we have thewantad magazine for used stuff. nothing in thewantad, maybe you have a similar mag.


----------



## mikemcp (Oct 2, 2008)

superiorsnowrem;595095 said:


> theres snow in california. I have a newer snow way with a yj mount I am willing to sell.


Please Email me, [email protected]


----------



## hobbyjeep (Dec 11, 2003)

*YJ plow*

PM sent looking for SnoWay details

[email protected]


----------

